
Amazon Echo Acting Strangely – Thoughts on Alternative? - CoffeeWidget
https://snips.ai/technology/
======
dang
Vote and comment collusion will get your accounts and site banned on HN.
Please don't.

------
CoffeeWidget
Mostly a lurker here but thought I’d post for some advice. About 2 days back I
noticed my Echo kept waking up randomly to volume spikes from conversation
between my wife and I before we headed to work. I figured it could be a faulty
microphone but then it sorted itself out.

Around 8pm as I was playing some light R&B and it would wake up randomly again
(it’s in the living room). It really got to me when it had began playing my
phone messages. I switched it off immediately. I’m guessing this is a terrible
case of voice squatting.

I had literally bought this about less than a month back, and I can’t put my
finger down if this is just a mic problem. I read about the case of a family’s
conversation that was recorded and sent to a stranger and i’m starting to
think that my device is recording more than what I bargained for.

Are there any ways I can test for this?

I went about to search for a more secure voice assistant and came across Snips
in this thread
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17826373](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17826373).
Seems to be a ‘private by design’, open source, decentralized voice assistant
app. I really like what they are proposing with decentralized data generation
campaigns. It looks like they are placing incentive models to their program?
I’m looking to obtain their maker kit next week.

Does anyone have experience with Snips and could advise whether it's worth
looking into?

~~~
gallokot
I did heard about snips, however, from slightly different perspective. My best
friend is a real geek (developer) and he is obsessed with playing around with
different sdk. So for the past couple of months he has been talking about
snips all the time. However, hadn’t heard that they are privacy solution, will
have to do some reading then.

~~~
CoffeeWidget
Yeah, they are privacy-oriented, don’t send any data to the Internet and all
that jazz

